# Dumbest thing you have been asked



## Medic744 (Jun 24, 2009)

I was wondering if anybody else has ever been asked something really stupid by a supposed medical professional?  I had a call at a Rehab hospital that turned out to be a septic woman with a severe rectal bleed and while my partner and I were evaluating the woman and getting her ready for transport I swear a nurse looked me dead in the eye and asked "Well are you going to hold pressure on the bleed?"  I almost fell over laughing and replied no that I was pretty sure the patient would not bleed out before we got to the ER 2 blocks away (literally 2 blocks away).  And then to make matters worse as we are taking our patient out the on duty Doctor looks at me and asks "One of ya'll is going to ride in the back with her, right?"  At that point there was so much going wrong with this call we just shook our heads and kept going.


----------



## spnx (Jun 24, 2009)

I had someone fall and hit just under their eye on concrete steps, declining level of consciousness, pupils weren't PERL; things weren't looking good.

A paramedic refused to transport, saying he was fine, the guy would work through it, didn't need any attention and insisted it was a "face injury", not a head injury.

I pressed the issue for a while that arguably anything above the neck, including the face, would be the head, but being an EMR instead of a PCP, I lost the argument...


----------



## LukaPL (Jun 25, 2009)

one of a student doctors was doing assessment on a woman in the er room. wanted to check her rectum (motorbike accident) put glove on then hand under the sheet pulled back with little blood on his index finger.
- we have rectal bleeding
and the lady said:
- sir, wrong hole i have period now

whole room cracked with laugh


----------



## Hastings (Jun 25, 2009)

Personally, for dumb, I prefer patients.

Today, I noticed a guy drive up next to the ambulance, get out, and start walking towards us. I'm like, okay, he just wants directions. That's fairly common.

He approaches my side, and I roll down the window. I say hello, and ask how he's doing. He calmly replies that he's doing alright. And then he holds up his hand and says:

"Hey, you guys thinks you could remove this for me?"

Well, it's a screw, impaled into his wrist, with about 2 inches showing outside his wrist. He starts massaging the skin around the area to show us. Yeah, the screw isn't moving. It's secured into his bone.

"Can you move your fingers?", I ask.

"Sure." (And he does.)

"And you still have feeling in your fingers?"

"Yep."

"..."

"..."

"So how did this happen?"

"I fell on it."

"Oh..."

"So do you think you could remove this for me?"

"No, we can't. You'll need to go to the hospital for that."

"Oh, okay..."

"..."

"...Do you think I should just pull it out?"

"NO!"



Although...

There's a system for getting drug orders in one of our areas. So, you call, and it goes something like this.

"Doctor, I have an obvious fracture here. (Insert full story.) Patient is in a lot of pain, and I'd like to give them some pain medication."

"Oh. Okay. Well, what do you have?"

"Well, I'd like to give them morphine."

"You carry morphine?"

"Yes."

"Okay, how much do you think you should give them?"

"Well, I think 4 would be a good place to start."

"Okay, you can give 16 mg. Oh, wait, how much does the patient weigh?"

"About 110 pounds."

"Oh, you might want to start with a lower dose."


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jun 25, 2009)

I got yelled at by a brand new resident at the local trauma center a couple months back.  We had a guy that was at his job, loading a cabinet onto the back of a pickup truck.  He had his foot up on the tailgate, to help him push it up toward the cab.  The tailgate let loose, and he fell sideways.  He landed on his feet, but smacked his left kidney really hard on the end of the tailgate.

He said it immediately felt hot and spreading, and felt like he had to pee.  So he went inside, and urinated what he said "looked like pure blood."  He got a light headed at that sight, so he walked out to the main office, where the secretary and the boss both were, sat down on the floor, gently laid himself down, and passed out.

We show up, confirm that he did not fall and that he had no head/neck/spine pain, no deformities of any sort, and no signs whatsoever of trauma.  We decided that we could safely release C-Spine, helped him onto the stretcher, and started rolling to the nearest trauma center Priority 3.

The resident, who had just been there a week, started freaking out us.  He had heard the word "fall," and decided by default that he should have been backboarded, collared, and brought in Priority 1.  He threatened to take our "license," have security remove us from the hospital and even not let us take the ambulance back because we "...weren't fit to be seen in it."  He then started collaring the guy, ineptly I might add, because he couldn't figure out how to apply the collar.

He called our medical director, who came to the hospital immediately.  He looked at the patient, talked to him, talked to us, and promptly told the resident to go get the attending.  He told him he might want to put a leash on the new guy, because we did exactly what we were supposed to do and that the resident way overstepped his bounds, not including issuing impotent threats to take away our ambulance with no such authority to do so.

I just about cheered when I heard that, but I kept it to a smile.  It helped that my partner that day was one of the chiefs, a 29 year medic, and friends with the director, but that resident was a moron.


----------



## GR1N53N (Jun 25, 2009)

spnx said:


> I had someone fall and hit just under their eye on concrete steps, declining level of consciousness, pupils weren't PERL; things weren't looking good.
> 
> A paramedic refused to transport, saying he was fine, the guy would work through it, didn't need any attention and insisted it was a "face injury", not a head injury.
> 
> I pressed the issue for a while that arguably anything above the neck, including the face, would be the head, but being an EMR instead of a PCP, I lost the argument...




Wow.  So the PCP actually got him to sign a refusal?  Did you at least send him to the ED to get assessed?



My favourite question (asked of another member of our service): "So, do you guys carry guns?"


----------



## spnx (Jun 25, 2009)

No, it wasn't a refusal of care.  It was more like a refusal that anything was wrong at all, on all sides.

Actually, it was a kid, and the mother agreed that he'd be ok as well.  After all, her husband was an EMT ten years ago.

I didn't follow that pattern of logic either...


----------



## firecoins (Jun 25, 2009)

LukaPL said:


> one of a student doctors was doing assessment on a woman in the er room. wanted to check her rectum (motorbike accident) put glove on then hand under the sheet pulled back with little blood on his index finger.
> - we have rectal bleeding
> and the lady said:
> - sir, wrong hole i have period now
> ...



whoops!:blush: Ill bet he will never forget that.


----------



## Melclin (Jun 26, 2009)

LukaPL said:


> one of a student doctors was doing assessment on a woman in the er room. wanted to check her rectum (motorbike accident) put glove on then hand under the sheet pulled back with little blood on his index finger.
> - we have rectal bleeding
> and the lady said:
> - sir, wrong hole i have period now
> ...



That is quite possibly the funniest thing I've ever heard.^_^


----------



## emt_angel25 (Jun 26, 2009)

so we were on scene of a cardiac arrest that was witnesed by the pts neighbor. anyway we are on all doing our thing getting ready to load and go when the son shows up. he was about 5'5", 100lbs, thinning brown hair that was ALMOST a mullet. and his two front teeth missing. he approaches seveal of the firefighters on scene and asks for his fathers WILL. he wanted to know what it said before his sisters got there and tried to screw him out of their dads things.


----------



## zman (Jun 26, 2009)

I was doing a refusal once and I told the guy to call back if anything changed.  He looked at me and asked "whats your number."  I looked at him, smiled and said "i can be reached at 911." 

-z


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 27, 2009)

*"Didn't YOU pick up the eleven blade?".*

(We left the scalpel behind in a house full of kids and drunks after finishing a birth into a toilet by one of their unumber. Kid APGAR'ed at a "10").


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jun 28, 2009)

"Who do I contact to make a donation to you?  I want to help the fire department out" (said to me in the back of a private ambulance)

Was also asked (on the same unit)...

"Did you guys leave work to take care of me?"

and

"I volunteered with you guys for years... how much is a membership nowadays?"


----------



## Medic506 (Jul 9, 2009)

I was taught my EMT-B skills through the company that I work for.  Anyone in the company could come and sit in to earn 4 hrs of continuing education hours.  I had a man who had been a Basic for the company for almost 25yrs sitting beside me at one class about traumas.

When my instructor (who would soon be one of my managers after I joined the company) mentioned platelets and white/red blood cells, the guy said:

"Huh, I never knew there were platelets in blood."    :blink:


----------



## DV_EMT (Jul 9, 2009)

a PT said this to me once while i was working in the IV room

Pt: Sir, I see your wearing a long lab coat. Why are you wearing that?

Me: Because Its for proper BSI technique.

Pt: Oh...... (long pause).... so it doesnt have anything to do with "the longer the lab coat the longer you've been working?"

Me: No..... (long pause)..... Im 20 y/o, not 60


astounded by the stupidity and malinformed public


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jul 9, 2009)

DV_EMT said:


> so it doesnt have anything to do with "the longer the lab coat the longer you've been working?"



lolwut?

Ten characters


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 10, 2009)

I can see that mistake.

Medical Student = Short white coat
MD = Long White Coat


----------



## VCEMT (Jul 13, 2009)

Had a doctor ask us what are BLS and ALS.


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jul 13, 2009)

VCEMT said:


> Had a doctor ask us what are BLS and ALS.



Eh, that's not too bad.  I had a Doc have to ask me to put a collar on a patient, because he couldn't figure the damn thing out.

Not really stupid, as he doesn't work with them on a usual basis.  But it WAS kind of funny.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 13, 2009)

I was asked by a famous rock musician while working medical standby at a concert:
Him: "Uh, can I see that....what do you call it? The shocky thing?"
Me: "The defibrillator? The thing with the paddles?"
Him: "Yeah, uh, that's it.....can I see it?"
Me: "Then you can see the defib" *pulls the batteries out of the defib*

I was not about to go down in history as the guy who let a rock legend inadvertently defib himself.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 13, 2009)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> I can see that mistake.
> 
> Medical Student = Short white coat
> MD = Long White Coat


 
I hate those nerdy little white jackets they make the med students and 1st year wear.

Most do look forward to their 2nd year of residency when they can wear a "real doctor coat".


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 13, 2009)

Fourth year nursing student at a very expensive very prestigious university comes to the nurses station with 98yo woman dying on pneumonia in a wheelchair.  She says, "here she is..."  her teacher says, "WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!?!?!?"... floor nurse says... "I wanted you to get me her SAT... that's why I handed you the oximeter"


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 13, 2009)

timmy84 said:


> Fourth year nursing student at a very expensive very prestigious university comes to the nurses station with 98yo woman dying on pneumonia in a wheelchair.  She says, "here she is..."  her teacher says, "WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!?!?!?"... floor nurse says... "I wanted you to get me her SAT... that's why I handed you the oximeter"


I don't know whether to laugh or scream.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 13, 2009)

VCEMT said:


> Had a doctor ask us what are BLS and ALS.


 
That is because those terms are only used for EMS.


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 13, 2009)

usafmedic45 said:


> I don't know whether to laugh or scream.



Well the teacher screamed, the floor nurse... who herself only recently graduated from a local ASN program laughed after someone mentioned she was going to graduate 120k in debt and at the very least she will know the difference between SAT AND STAT


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 13, 2009)

I forgot all about this thread!

After Pt was stabbedin Carotid and Jugular, 2 L of blood on the ground, the 2 medics and 2 EMTs on scene are doing everything we can to get him packaged up and transported.

LEO: What's the status of this patient?  Would you say this patient is critical?
Medic: Uh... YEAH!  As critical as they come!
LEO: What about stable?  B/c you guys sometimes throw us curveballs and patients can be critical AND stable?
Medic: No he's not stable!  The puddle you're standing in can tell you that!
LEO: (about to say something)...
LEO 2: I think we better let them work.  We'll question the puddle after they leave.

---------
On the radio:

Medic 1: Medic 1 inbound to your facility from an auto accident, Level I Trauma Alert, pt is in full arrest, we're getting some v-fib here and there, defib times 2, no change, CPR still in progress, we'll need a full team, ETA 3 minutes.
Nurse at Hospital: Medic 1, can you get me a set of vitals please?
(loooong pause on the radio)
My partner who also hears the radio says to me:What does she want them to be?  Need a faster heart rate?  We'll push slower.  Want respirs up?  We can bag faster!
Medic 1: Um... He was in arrest when we found him.
Nurse: Does the patient have a hx of hear problems?
Medic 1: Hospital, you're breaking up, before i lose you completely can we go to the trauma bay?
Nurse: we'll see you in the trauma room.

--------


----------



## gicts (Jul 13, 2009)

Triage nurse- "You all can start IV'S?!"  :wacko:


----------



## armywifeemt (Jul 14, 2009)

Medic506 said:


> I was taught my EMT-B skills through the company that I work for. * Anyone in the company could come and sit in to earn 4 hrs of continuing education hours.*  I had a man who had been a Basic for the company for almost 25yrs sitting beside me at one class about traumas.
> 
> When my instructor (who would soon be one of my managers after I joined the company) mentioned platelets and white/red blood cells, the guy said:
> 
> *"Huh, I never knew there were platelets in blood."*   :blink:



Ahh... the true meaning of continuing education... for those who were too stupid to pick it up the first time.


----------



## DV_EMT (Jul 14, 2009)

yeah... for the R1's here they can wear full length labcoats. however, Pharmacy interns are required short labcoats. IV and compounding techs wear long labcoats. RT wears scrubs w or w/o labcoats (long). and all the blood suckers wear short labcoats.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 14, 2009)

timmy84 said:


> Fourth year nursing student at a very expensive very prestigious university comes to the nurses station with 98yo woman dying on pneumonia in a wheelchair. She says, "here she is..." *her teacher says, "*WHAT ARE YOU DOING?!?!?!?"... floor nurse says... "I wanted you to get me her *SAT.*.. that's why I handed you the oximeter"


 
Time for that "teacher" to be re-educated. The use of slang or such abbreviated terminology, especially in a hospital, is not appropriate for the education of a student. These terms are not used in a discussion with students of any type, including doctors in training, or new grads. It is difficult enough to prevent medial errors without adding additional confusion. 

You ask me for a "sat" and I can give you at least 5 different "sats" in less than 10 minutes. You have SpO2, SaO2, SvO2, ScO2, SjvO2 and SmvO2 from the PA. I can give you values measured from the blood and values from beside technology. 

An RN with 20+ years of experience in the ICU may ask if I've gotten my "sats" on a patient. But, since we have that patient together and we know the patient is a TBI with an IJ for SjvO2 monitoring, I (also with 20+ years of experience) know he/she means a blood draw for monitoring calibrations. As well, if Nitric Oxide is running or the patient is in the burn unit, "sat" again takes on a different meaning. When in doubt, I ask. 

In the situation posted, the "teacher" must "teach" the differences and not instruct by assumptions. 

If you did not understand the abbreviations I used in this post, you can imagine the confusion for a student in a clinical situation.




timmy84 said:


> Well the teacher screamed, the floor nurse... who herself only recently graduated from a local ASN program laughed after someone mentioned she was going to graduate 120k in debt and at the very least she will know the difference between SAT AND STAT


 

Again, inappropriate use of terminology by a teacher who should know better.

As for as being in debt, many hospitals will pay off the debt of RNs and other medical professionals since they have confidence that the person who puts forth 4 years of effort to get an education will be seeking a career and not just a job.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 14, 2009)

gicts said:


> Triage nurse- "You all can start IV'S?!"  :wacko:



It's sad that we have so many confusing levels...  Poor nurses and docs can't keep up. When I worked BLS IFT I gave up trying to explain BLS and simply answered "No, we do not have the training/equipment for that" whenever they asked if we got an IV, strip, temp, pulse ox, etc.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 14, 2009)

*Sasha, in your "vein" of question...*

It's a two-parter asked when you are really busy, really bummed out, or really tired, asked by someone wearing crisp clean whites or a lab coat, or maybe has lawyer cards in his pocket:

Part I: "Did you do (so and so)?".
your answer: "no"
Part II: "Well, why NOT?!".
(You can insert the most likely sound effect here).


----------



## firemoose0827 (Jul 15, 2009)

Received a call at my paid EMS gig at a local nursing home for a female patient unresponsive, not breathing.  We respond code 3 and arrive in less than 2 minutes from our station, go running up the stairs loaded with bags and equipment, get to the patients room...the door is closed and locked...:unsure:...I start to first look for a hidden camera and a TV host to jump out from somewhere to say "SURPRISE!" but none of that happened.  So I knocked loudly and yelled "Ambulance, did you call for us?!"  I heard from the inside a muffled response "YES, JUST A MINUTE!!!"  ...???...
I than start to get a little concerned and yell to them to open the door now, so we can treat the patient.  Two seconds later the door opens, its a Nurse Assistant with a bag of dirty clothes and garbage in her hand out of breath, as she sees us she tells me "I needed to change her diaper and clean her, than change her clothes, I forgot to do that earlier this morning and I didnt want to be in trouble."
:unsure::excl:  I was bewildered and confused!  I looked into the room and saw our patient in the bed.  I went to check her pulse and when I lifted the arm the entire body tilted up, stiff with rigor, her back was full of lividity...I turned to my partner and had them call dispatch and to advise the coroner than proceeded to belittle the nurses assistant about the condition of the patient and the fact she was probably gone for a few hours now.
She just stared and tried her best to look surprised...


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 15, 2009)

firemoose0827 said:


> Received a call at my paid EMS gig at a local nursing home for a female patient unresponsive, not breathing.  We respond code 3 and arrive in less than 2 minutes from our station, go running up the stairs loaded with bags and equipment, get to the patients room...the door is closed and locked...:unsure:...I start to first look for a hidden camera and a TV host to jump out from somewhere to say "SURPRISE!" but none of that happened.  So I knocked loudly and yelled "Ambulance, did you call for us?!"  I heard from the inside a muffled response "YES, JUST A MINUTE!!!"  ...???...
> I than start to get a little concerned and yell to them to open the door now, so we can treat the patient.  Two seconds later the door opens, its a Nurse Assistant with a bag of dirty clothes and garbage in her hand out of breath, as she sees us she tells me "I needed to change her diaper and clean her, than change her clothes, I forgot to do that earlier this morning and I didnt want to be in trouble."
> :unsure::excl:  I was bewildered and confused!  I looked into the room and saw our patient in the bed.  I went to check her pulse and when I lifted the arm the entire body tilted up, stiff with rigor, her back was full of lividity...I turned to my partner and had them call dispatch and to advise the coroner than proceeded to belittle the nurses assistant about the condition of the patient and the fact she was probably gone for a few hours now.
> She just stared and tried her best to look surprised...




Wow I have heard so winners but this one takes the cake! Its pretty sad actually


----------



## firecoins (Jul 15, 2009)

I was off duty doing non ems stuff. Just being a civilian.  A cop car stopped and asked me directions.  Usually its the opposite.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 15, 2009)

firecoins said:


> I was off duty doing non ems stuff. Just being a civilian.  A cop car stopped and asked me directions.  Usually its the opposite.



That is pretty funny.  Did he recognize you, or was it just some random officer?


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 15, 2009)

firecoins said:


> I was off duty doing non ems stuff. Just being a civilian.  A cop car stopped and asked me directions.  Usually its the opposite.



Wow, LMAO!!!


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 15, 2009)

firemoose0827 said:


> Received a call at my paid EMS gig at a local nursing home


 
If this was at a nursing home, why were you taking report from the nursing assistant?  Was this just some fromality with that NH that they had to call EMS for confirmation of death?  That would be rare but there are some quirks in some counties in some states especially with the difference types of Coroners.


----------



## firecoins (Jul 15, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> That is pretty funny.  Did he recognize you, or was it just some random officer?



I was in NYC. I was not in area where I work. So the cops had no idea who I was.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 15, 2009)

firecoins said:


> I was in NYC. I was not in area where I work. So the cops had no idea who I was.



Strange.  And a bit scary.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 15, 2009)

I had an ambulance crew ask me while I was stopped at a little restaurant in the Florida Keys if they were on the right road to Key West.  

It was a struggle not to tell them to go back 30 miles and take a left into the Gulf of Mexico.
http://www.tripinfo.com/maps/FL-Keys.htm

At least they didn't ask how long the 7 Mile Bridge is although the new bridge is not exactly 7 miles long.


----------



## firecoins (Jul 15, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> Strange.  And a bit scary.



well I was not in uniform.  I was in jeans and a t-shirt.  

What was scary was that they asked me how to get a very well known high school.


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 15, 2009)

I just had someone walk into my station and ask if there is a VET here so his dogs could get their rabies shots..


----------



## firecoins (Jul 15, 2009)

EMT11KDL said:


> I just had someone walk into my station and ask if there is a VET here so his dogs could get their rabies shots..



come on! That is an EMT-B skill!


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 15, 2009)

firecoins said:


> come on! That is an EMT-B skill!


 
Not on my animals! My Vet Techniciaon has many, many more hours of training and education.


----------



## medichopeful (Jul 15, 2009)

firecoins said:


> well I was not in uniform.  I was in jeans and a t-shirt.
> 
> What was scary was that they asked me how to get a very well known high school.



Yeah, that is the scary part.  You hope that cops know their way around the town they patrol...


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 15, 2009)

firecoins said:


> come on! That is an EMT-B skill!



is it also in the Paramedic skills????


----------



## firecoins (Jul 15, 2009)

EMT11KDL said:


> is it also in the Paramedic skills????



I give people shots to prevent rabies all the time!


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 15, 2009)

firecoins said:


> I give people shots to prevent rabies all the time!



but how about a shot for a DOG???


----------



## rogersam5 (Jul 15, 2009)

*standing behind and ambulance*

"Do you guys have a, like, first aid kit or anything?"


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 15, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Time for that "teacher" to be re-educated. The use of slang or such abbreviated terminology, especially in a hospital, is not appropriate for the education of a student. These terms are not used in a discussion with students of any type, including doctors in training, or new grads. It is difficult enough to prevent medial errors without adding additional confusion.
> 
> You ask me for a "sat" and I can give you at least 5 different "sats" in less than 10 minutes. You have SpO2, SaO2, SvO2, ScO2, SjvO2 and SmvO2 from the PA. I can give you values measured from the blood and values from beside technology.
> 
> ...



Ok... I am just going to say that a fourth year nursing student should be able to apply her knowledge and reasoning skills to come up with an appropriate response.  When one is asked to get a "sat" on a med-surg floor, given an SpO2 oximeter, and sent to a very old woman with a prominent death rattle, what action would be reasonable.  Inappropriate or not on the instructors end, it was still not a suitable course of action for the student to take.  The student should have at least asked for clarification.  If she was a nurse and asked by a MD to give an unsafe dose of a drug, would she simply give it, or would she ask for clarification?


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 16, 2009)

timmy84 said:


> Ok... I am just going to say that a fourth year nursing student should be able to apply her knowledge and reasoning skills to come up with an appropriate response. When one is asked to get a "sat" on a med-surg floor, given an SpO2 oximeter, and sent to a very old woman with a prominent death rattle, what action would be reasonable. Inappropriate or not on the instructors end, it was still not a suitable course of action for the student to take. The student should have at least asked for clarification. If she was a nurse and asked by a MD to give an unsafe dose of a drug, would she simply give it, or would she ask for clarification?


 
STAT....SAT... Again, you don't use inappropriate terms for for students.  A "sat" is not even an appropriate term period.  We use slang terms and wonder why there are medical errors.


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 16, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> STAT....SAT... Again, you don't use inappropriate terms for for students.  A "sat" is not even an appropriate term period.  We use slang terms and wonder why there are medical errors.



AGREED! Student however needs to apply all the critical thinking skills taught to her.  Education is much more than learning skills or how to follow commands.  I am willing to admit that that use of the term was inappropriate, and indeed it was brought up during that weeks chart review, and by the University Liaison, and our floors educator.  It was simply something I observed that was shocking and noteworthy.  VentMedic you make an excellent teaching point.  Colloquialisms are inappropriate in education.  I apologize if I somehow offended or insulted you.

-Tim


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 16, 2009)

One of our deputy medical directors (we had two deputy MDs) was a basic EMT. He showed up on a scene and _asked_ if he could help. The EMT-P on the scene goes "Who the **** do you think you are? Get off MY scene!" to which the doc responded "Who do you think YOU are? Get off MY license!" *pulls out hospital/EMS ID*

The medic quite literally p*ssed himself.


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 16, 2009)

I am sure I would have had more to give than urine... a brick comes to mind. :wacko:


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 16, 2009)

timmy84 said:


> AGREED! Student however needs to apply all the critical thinking skills taught to her. Education is much more than learning skills or how to follow commands. I am willing to admit that that use of the term was inappropriate, and indeed it was brought up during that weeks chart review, and by the University Liaison, and our floors educator. It was simply something I observed that was shocking and noteworthy. VentMedic you make an excellent teaching point. Colloquialisms are inappropriate in education. I apologize if I somehow offended or insulted you.
> 
> -Tim


 
No you didn't offend me. I am a little miffed that a nursing instructor was so lax with his/her use of terminolgy especially in a hospital setting. A "sat" is less confusing on the ambulance where the SpO2 is probably the only possibility. If you ever get a chance to visit the ICUs you will see many different "sat" monitors recording various blood saturations. You can also look at an ABG result and see where there is a measured and a calculated saturation which may be matched against an SpO2. 

Since the area I work in also has many different languages spoken and with the various accents, some words can be easily misunderstood especially if one is just learning. It is best to speak clearly and avoid any misleading terms at least until one knows the terms applicable to the area they are working. That nursing students will hear many different terms in many different areas of the hospital so even though it might be her 4th year, she still has not had a chance to specialize in one area. Nursing is a very broad field and the foundation is extensive but still only introduces the student to world of nursing even with a 4 year degree. The nurse's real education starts once he/she gets their RN license and begins his/her career.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 16, 2009)

EMT11KDL said:


> is it also in the Paramedic skills????



It's actually one of those few skills that Medics Can't do but Basics can!  If you have a CFR around he's allowed to draw up the shot for you provided he took the additional 30 minute CE course.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 16, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> STAT....SAT... Again, you don't use inappropriate terms for for students.  A "sat" is not even an appropriate term period.  We use slang terms and wonder why there are medical errors.



I agree here.  I HATE it when people tell me that the patient's O2 "stat" is 97%.  Its not an Oxygen statistic!  Its an oxygen saturation level.  There's no such thing as an O2 "stat"

"What's her pulseox?" also bothers me, "Well, she actually came from home with her own, it's an ACME pro 2000."  But at least that gets across the fact that you are looking for the O2 saturation level.

But still, you'd never ask: "What's her sphygmomanometer?" or "What's her monitor?"



usafmedic45 said:


> One of our deputy medical directors (we had two deputy MDs) was a basic EMT. He showed up on a scene and _asked_ if he could help. The EMT-P on the scene goes "Who the **** do you think you are? Get off MY scene!" to which the doc responded "Who do you think YOU are? Get off MY license!" *pulls out hospital/EMS ID*
> 
> The medic quite literally p*ssed himself.



Wow, yeah, that would be one I'd regret.

Now what's an MD doing with an EMT-B cert?  You would think he'd have let his EMT-B card expire once he got his MD since he has his OWN license under which to practice?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 16, 2009)

> Now what's an MD doing with an EMT-B cert? You would think he'd have let his EMT-B card expire once he got his MD since he has his OWN license under which to practice?



I asked him once.  Actually he got it _after_ completing his MD and his residency in emergency medicine.  He figured if he was going to be supervising EMS personnel he should be at least a basic EMT.  It would be no different than a lot of the medical directors we see who still maintain their paramedic credentials.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 16, 2009)

Back to the stupid questions...

My partner and I responded to transport a fall patient from a SNF, located less than 1 block from the local hospital. You can actually see the ED from the SNF lobby, it's that close. The RN asked me, "What hospital are you going to?"

I looked at her for what felt like a solid minute, blinked a few times and just pointed at the hospital.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok, that makes sense--I guess you'd want to see what EMT's learn and what they can do and such.

It does seem funny though that he carries a card that says he is allowed to work under his own license!

And I guess since you do CEUs already for your MD, keeping your EMT certs isn't that much more work! (Just filling out paperwork right?)


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 16, 2009)

n7lxi said:


> Back to the stupid questions...
> 
> My partner and I responded to transport a fall patient from a SNF, located less than 1 block from the local hospital. You can actually see the ED from the SNF lobby, it's that close. The RN asked me, "What hospital are you going to?"
> 
> I looked at her for what felt like a solid minute, blinked a few times and just pointed at the hospital.


 
Just because the patient is in the SNF doesn't mean you just take to the nearest facility and dump if they are having an MI, have the possibility of a head injury or are having a stroke. Just like any other citizen they are entitled to the appropriate facility. They should not be considered second class citizens because they are in a SNF. 

Of course, if you are only BLS you may not have much choice but SNFs do contract with ALS services also who can usually transport to the appropriate facility. It is just difficult for other medical professionals, such as nurses, to keep that stuff straight since they don't pass off their patient responsibility to a nursing assistant because the patient isn't an "emergency".


----------



## vquintessence (Jul 16, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Just because the patient is in the SNF doesn't mean you just take to the nearest facility and dump if they are having an MI, have the possibility of a head injury or are having a stroke. Just like any other citizen they are entitled to the appropriate facility. They should not be considered second class citizens because they are in a SNF.
> 
> Of course, if you are only BLS you may not have much choice but SNFs do contract with ALS services also who can usually transport to the appropriate facility. It is just difficult for other medical professionals, such as nurses, to keep that stuff straight since they don't pass off their patient responsibility to a nursing assistant because the patient isn't an "emergency".



n7lxi, I'm surprised they even asked you, consider that in itself a demonstration of their faith in you as a provider.  I doubt that'll cross his/her mind next time however, after your reaction of staring blankly and quasi-rudeness (pointing).  Hopefully not though.

Back along the lines of what Vent said, usually they will at least tell you what hospital the pt is affiliated with.  Appropriate facility *always* needs to be your determination.  You/we do the transportation on a regular basis and will be more up to snuff on each facilities capabilities.


----------



## JeffDHMC (Jul 16, 2009)

Many years ago after watching a medic from another service nasally intubate an awake pt.

After placing the tube she listens to BS and declares the tube good (tube is still fully 2/3 out of the pts. nose).

Me: Your tube is no good, not deep enough.

Pt.: Take it out!

Me: See?

Other medic: Nah, she's just awake enough to talk around it.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm sorry to off track us again, but just thinking about it for a second:

If the MD is on the back of the truck, can he start an IV?  Now i know he'd probably let the medic start the IV since the medic will have started a lot more IVs in his time, but could the MD start the IV if he wanted to since his license allows him to do that?  Or can he only do basic interventions?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 17, 2009)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> I'm sorry to off track us again, but just thinking about it for a second:
> 
> If the MD is on the back of the truck, can he start an IV?  Now i know he'd probably let the medic start the IV since the medic will have started a lot more IVs in his time, but could the MD start the IV if he wanted to since his license allows him to do that?  Or can he only do basic interventions?


He can do whatever he dang well pleases is the way I understand it.


----------



## CAOX3 (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh I have heard some good ones, I have also dropped a few myself, so I will pass on. this one.


----------



## Dr Boom (Jul 17, 2009)

*not too serious to laugh*

Was working with a partner on a pt who colapsed from hyperthermia. Pt came to while partner was taking vitals and I was on the radio. We passed some info back and forth and after my partner called out the pulse the pt looked right at him, "that's amazing- how could you take my pulse when I was holding my breath?" 

Its so good, it never gets old!

Dave


----------



## firecoins (Jul 17, 2009)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> I'm sorry to off track us again, but just thinking about it for a second:
> 
> If the MD is on the back of the truck, can he start an IV?  Now i know he'd probably let the medic start the IV since the medic will have started a lot more IVs in his time, but could the MD start the IV if he wanted to since his license allows him to do that?  Or can he only do basic interventions?



an MD can do whatever the standard of care as long as he accepts responsibility.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 17, 2009)

Ah, the interwebs. It's so easy to be off the cuff. I'm sorry I didn't make this entire call clear and that I came off as being "quasi-rude" to the staff. 

The SNF is affiliated with the hospital in question. 
The company I work for is contracted for BLS from this facility to the hospital in question.
Furthermore, the hospital in question is in plain sight from where we were standing in the SNF.
The hospital in question was not on divert.
The hospital in question is the closest appropriate facility for the PT. (i.e.: PT was not in need of a Level I Trauma Center.) 
The PT was in no distress and not complaining of injuries, pain or any other discomfort. 

Also, I didn't stare at her for a solid minute, it just felt that way. 

All of these factors combined make the nurse asking me, "which hospital are you going to" one of the dumbest questions I've ever been asked.

And after I pointed at the BIG RED SIGN that said "*EMERGENCY AMBULANCE ENTRANCE*" she laughed and said 'Oh, of course..."

Think of it this way...

You and your partner are parked _directly_ in front of a KFC and you say, "Hmmm, I wonder where I can get some greasy fried chicken and a styrofoam bowl of fake mashed potatoes?" 

So, to sum up, I have never been rude to staff or patients and in the Seattle area we have a myriad of hospitals to chose from, dependent on the patient's condition and complaint. Patients in my care always go to the closest appropriate facility. Sorry if it appeared that I was acting as an uncaring provider.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 17, 2009)

n7lxi said:


> The SNF is affiliated with the hospital in question.
> The company I work for is contracted for BLS from this facility to the hospital in question.
> Furthermore, the hospital in question is in plain sight from where we were standing in the SNF.
> The hospital in question was not on divert.
> ...


 
Still you should not ASSUME anything. Actually many of the BLS/ALS runs that tie up ambulances are from patients who have been taken to the wrong facility because of the "closest facility" thing and then must be transported again just a few blocks away to another facility. Some are due to protocol and some are due to laziness or "this hospital is good enough" mentality. 

We have a SNF that is also attached to the hospital but we may have to send the patient to another hospital due to insurance or specialty. Yes, we also get weird remarks from EMTs who sometimes don't understand that we may not do a certain type of radiation therapy or the patient belongs to an HMO that dictates acute situations return to their facility. There are even some SNFs located inside the walls the hospital that must dial 911 for their emergencies. I believe that is still the arrangement for the SNF in a well known trauma center in California.

If you ever get the opportunity to sit at a nurses' station you would be surprised at the "dumbest things they have been asked or told" by those in EMS who don't understand the system or the many avenues of healthcare.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Jul 17, 2009)

This story is taken from my preceptor, so if he's here somewhere and I get some details wrong, sorry. But it was a good story.

So this Paramedic is on standby at the indy race in the inner track. As part of the standby the organizers arranged to have the head anesthetist from the regional trauma centre (as well as professor) on the standby. At the beginning of the day this medic was oriented the physician to the truck and their equipment layout and explained that in the event of a crash they would go out to the scene with the crash-rescue crew, extricate the patient, bring him back and the doc would be able to work.

Doc takes a look around the truck from the captain's chair and says:
"Do these lights get any brighter" Medic responds, "Nope."
"Does this bed go any higher."  "Nope."
"Does the chair go any lower." "Nope."
Thinks it over for a second.
"Ya... this sucks. New plan. If we need to intubate someone, you do it and I'll help you with whatever you need. I've got nothing to prove."


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 17, 2009)

WolfmanHarris said:


> This story is taken from my preceptor, so if he's here somewhere and I get some details wrong, sorry. But it was a good story.
> 
> So this Paramedic is on standby at the indy race in the inner track. As part of the standby the organizers arranged to have the head anesthetist from the regional trauma centre (as well as professor) on the standby. At the beginning of the day this medic was oriented the physician to the truck and their equipment layout and explained that in the event of a crash they would go out to the scene with the crash-rescue crew, extricate the patient, bring him back and the doc would be able to work.
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHA thats great!


----------



## Rob123 (Jul 17, 2009)

Five of us were at a booth doing a standby at a local event.

A middle-aged woman walked up to us and asked:
"Are you lifesavers?"
We all bashfully smirked, tilted our heads and thanked her for her words.

After a few awkward moments of silence, she yelled at the top of her lungs
"Can I get a F------- cough drop????"

She walked away in a huff.
None of us spoke for a good five minutes.

(For the readers who may not know, "lifesavers" is a brand of candy)


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 18, 2009)

WolfmanHarris said:


> This story is taken from my preceptor, so if he's here somewhere and I get some details wrong, sorry. But it was a good story.
> 
> So this Paramedic is on standby at the indy race in the inner track. As part of the standby the organizers arranged to have the head anesthetist from the regional trauma centre (as well as professor) on the standby. At the beginning of the day this medic was oriented the physician to the truck and their equipment layout and explained that in the event of a crash they would go out to the scene with the crash-rescue crew, extricate the patient, bring him back and the doc would be able to work.
> 
> ...




Sounds about right!  How many Docs do you know that start their own IVs?



Rob123 said:


> Five of us were at a booth doing a standby at a local event.
> 
> A middle-aged woman walked up to us and asked:
> "Are you lifesavers?"
> ...



Gotta be honest with ya here--I'm not getting this one...


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 18, 2009)

My guess is, Lifesavers was handing out free candy, and, she being perhaps a bit ignorant, thought they were cough drops, and really wanted one?


----------



## Rob123 (Jul 18, 2009)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> Gotta be honest with ya here--I'm not getting this one...





Sapphyre said:


> My guess is, Lifesavers was handing out free candy, and, she being perhaps a bit ignorant, thought they were cough drops, and really wanted one?



I really had no clue either... and I was there!
It may have been miscommunication on our part... perhaps she was asking for a candy and our egos assumed she was talking about EMS workers as lifesavers.

It may not have been the funniest line... but to me it was certainly the most memorable (non-medical) moment.
Then again perhaps you had to be there...


----------



## medic417 (Jul 18, 2009)

Overheard an older woman ask an EMT if he was a healthcare professional.  I almost died laughing, literally triggered an asthma attack I laughed so hard.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 18, 2009)

WolfmanHarris said:


> This story is taken from my preceptor, so if he's here somewhere and I get some details wrong, sorry. But it was a good story.
> 
> So this Paramedic is on standby at the indy race in the inner track. As part of the standby the organizers arranged to have the head anesthetist from the regional trauma centre (as well as professor) on the standby. At the beginning of the day this medic was oriented the physician to the truck and their equipment layout and explained that in the event of a crash they would go out to the scene with the crash-rescue crew, extricate the patient, bring him back and the doc would be able to work.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a lot of the docs at the track.  Good bunch.


----------



## spnx (Jul 20, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Overheard an older woman ask an EMT if he was a healthcare professional.  I almost died laughing, literally triggered an asthma attack I laughed so hard.



I was at a hockey game and a guy wanted me to look at his kid, then asked if I had "some kind of medical training".

I had been cleaning my stethoscope (not much to do), was in uniform, had a trauma kit with me and my provincial EHS (Emergency Health Service) badge attached to my uniform.

It was sooo tempting to say no, I just like to dress up like this and go spectate at hockey games...


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 20, 2009)

spnx said:


> I was at a hockey game and a guy wanted me to look at his kid, then asked if I had "some kind of medical training".
> 
> I had been cleaning my stethoscope (not much to do), was in uniform, had a trauma kit with me and my provincial EHS (Emergency Health Service) badge attached to my uniform.
> 
> It was sooo tempting to say no, I just like to dress up like this and go spectate at hockey games...


 
The kid could have been from the U.S. and didn't realize the difference between our EMR and Canada's EMR.

It's like when a Canadian comes to the U.S. and asks a BLS provider, "What do you mean you can't do that?"    Of course when they understand the differences in training and education they realize they're not in Canada anymore.


----------



## spnx (Jul 20, 2009)

Actually, he was from Lunenburg.  Thick, thick Nova Scotia South Shore accent!


----------



## medic417 (Jul 20, 2009)

spnx said:


> I was at a hockey game and a guy wanted me to look at his kid, then asked if I had "some kind of medical training".
> 
> I had been cleaning my stethoscope (not much to do), was in uniform, had a trauma kit with me and my provincial EHS (Emergency Health Service) badge attached to my uniform.
> 
> It was sooo tempting to say no, I just like to dress up like this and go spectate at hockey games...



But see in Canada you guys are medical professionals.  In the USA the EMT basic has no real medical education.  So I was laughing that she thought he was a medical Professional.  Sorry for the south of the Canadian border humor confusion.


----------



## spnx (Jul 20, 2009)

medic417 said:


> But see in Canada you guys are medical professionals.  In the USA the EMT basic has no real medical education.  So I was laughing that she thought he was a medical Professional.  Sorry for the south of the Canadian border humor confusion.



Seriously!  Ok, I didn't know that.  Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 20, 2009)

spnx said:


> Seriously! Ok, I didn't know that. Thanks for clarifying.


 
That also means our EMR (each of the 50 states also has a different term) is much less than the EMT-B.


----------



## KB1MZR (Jul 20, 2009)

"Did you actually have to go to class to do this or did they just let you start being an EMT?"


----------



## GR1N53N (Jul 21, 2009)

Just to clarify, Canada's EMR (according to the new NOCP) is an 80 hour course... or at least, the Red Cross teaches it as an 80 hr course.  It's my understanding that NREMT's EMT-B cert is a 120 hr course?  I suspect that the interventions taught by each course are pretty similar in scope, so I think it's safe to say that they are roughly equivalent.

Technically, a medical professional is anyone who is paid (ie does it as a profession) to do something in the medical field.  So despite a comparative lack of training to, say, an RN, EMT-Bs and EMRs could definitely be considered medical professionals, IMO.

(now, I'm an EMR for a volunteer service, so the 'professional' title doesn't really apply to me)


But anyway, submit more hilarious quotes!!  (I would, but I haven't been on call in a long time, and I can't remember any good ones right now).


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 21, 2009)

> so the 'professional' title doesn't really apply to me



As Col. Potter on MASH used to say "Bull puckey!" 

Professional status has nothing to do with whether you are paid or not.  It's a mindset and attitude more than anything else and how you apply that to your work.  I know a lot of paid EMS personnel (including quite a few on this site) whom I would not classify as professionals whereas I know a similar number of volunteer EMS personnel I would consider consumate professionals.  Nothing irks me more than hearing a volunteer say they are not a professional simply because they do receive a check for their work.


----------



## spnx (Jul 21, 2009)

I have to agree with usafmedic45.  I'm a volunteer first responder, and I'm officially part of the EMS and the healthcare system here, which is good enough for me.

The only person who follows the unpaid = amateur (and that's what he calls us) is a (paid) firefighter I know.  I think he may have self esteem issues


----------



## Scout (Jul 22, 2009)

The vol people would view professional with a different meaning. It is not their chosen profession and they do not get paid. Some people in their organisation may get paid and they are seen as professional members.

This does not exclude them from acting like a professional or in a professional manner. They just see the word differently. This happens in most organisations where there are vols


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 22, 2009)

How many volunteers are behind the push to advance EMS to achieve professional recognition in Washington?

How many want higher education standards?

How many will take the time to achieve more education?

Lots of "training" one or two evenings a month isn't exactly the same.

How many want ALS service to be provided to their community?

How many think their BLS is just fine for the people of the community?

How many are afraid of change and that they may no longer get to be an EMT whenever they want?


----------



## JB42 (Jul 22, 2009)

> How many volunteers are behind the push to advance EMS to achieve professional recognition in Washington?


At least one...



> How many want higher education standards?


At least one...



> How many will take the time to achieve more education?


At least one...



> Lots of "training" one or two evenings a month isn't exactly the same.


You are right. We should all push ourselves to do more to advance our education.



> How many want ALS service to be provided to their community?


It is and I am happy it is. The community deserves to get care at this level when it is required.



> How many think their BLS is just fine for the people of the community?


For the community, no BLS isn't just fine. For some calls... Yes.



> How many are afraid of change and that they may no longer get to be an EMT whenever they want?


Nope, bring on the change.


----------



## GR1N53N (Jul 22, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> How many volunteers are behind the push to advance EMS to achieve professional recognition in Washington?
> 
> How many want higher education standards?
> 
> ...




One might be wary of making such gross overgeneralizations, especially someone who has a reputation on these boards for being so meticulously factual.


But this is the wrong place for picking fights, and there's no humour in bashing... so lets bring out more hilarity!  (or let this thread go the way of the Dodo, and I'll go back to perusing the archives)


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 22, 2009)

So we bring in a pt 94 y/o complainin of abdominal pain and diarrhea for 4 days b4 she called us.... whole way to the hospital she is asking us to go faster because she has to go again so I am like greatttt gona have a fun decon tonight lol well she makes it to the hospital and no sooner do we slide her to their bed the nurse asks me if i know when the last bowel movmet was and the pt goes right now I couldnt hold it any more im sorry .... she moved her bowels alll over their bed and not my stretcher!


Woot noooo decon for me lol the look on the nurses face was priceless


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 22, 2009)

GR1N53N said:


> One might be wary of making such gross overgeneralizations, especially someone who has a reputation on these boards for being so meticulously factual.
> 
> 
> But this is the wrong place for picking fights, and there's no humour in bashing... so lets bring out more hilarity! (or let this thread go the way of the Dodo, and I'll go back to perusing the archives)


 
I wasn't laughing when I wrote that. I was very serious as education is a very serious issue and will be what advances this profession. 

You can start by becoming more informed with this thread.

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=13812

However, since you did not answer any of my questions, I would take it that you just want to start a mess here rather than have a discussion.

Since this is not the appropriate thread, feel free to add comments to the thread linked above.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 22, 2009)

GR1N53N said:


> Read that link you sent me, didn't see anything about volunteers on it. What I did see was a NREMT document that seemed somewhat similar to our NOCP here in Canada (http://www.paramedic.ca/Content.aspx...ontentTypeID=2). I don't see any relationship between increasing education and skillset of EMS providers and volunteerism.
> 
> I don't know what your issue is with your local volunteer crews, and I don't particularly care. I'm obviously not going to offer an opinion about something I know nothing about, and in this case, I have no reason to educate myself on the intra-agency drama in the US EMS system. I'm a volunteer EMR (see the NOCP for info) in Ontario, where every ambulance in the 911 system is manned by at least Primary Care Paramedics (again, see the NOCP). Our service does not transport, we simply serve as medical first responders for the special population we cover (replacing FF in that role), since EMS is often slow in reaching our area. Despite our service's limited role in the EMS system, we actively seek to increase our education beyond what is required as an EMR, and courtesy of our excellent (and trusting) medical director, do many things beyond EMR as medically-delegated skills. We are also active in helping other similar services in other regions develop, as we believe that our service can be a valuable resource to the community we serve, as well as the region and the EMS system, since we augment their response, and alleviate some of the stress on the EMS system.
> 
> I hope that was a satisfactory response to your accusations towards volunteers. I'm not on this forum (in the humour section, at that) to start a mess. I'm here to laugh. I'm sorry that you have a bad relationship with the volunteer crews in your region (or perhaps your nation, since that seemed to be the target of your wrath), but volunteers do play a beneficial role in some EMS systems, and you - who I've always been impressed with as someone who is carefully factual in their arguments - may want to be a little more careful before insulting them with overgeneralizations.


 
Since you are from Canada you probably don't understand why education is a very touchy issue. However, since you are from Canada, I thought your educational stanards were higher? 

You are an EMR so I see this conversation will go no where because you will argue for the lowest level provider and to remain as a volunteer at that level.

I'm glad the system works for you but that is not to say it is the direction we want EMS to remain as in the U.S.

BTW, we have no volunteers in my area and haven't had for over 20 years.

Please start another thread if you want to continue this discussion.


----------



## firecoins (Jul 22, 2009)

someone once asked me a dumb question.  A patient injured in an MVC asked me if VentMedic was serious about education.  How stupid was that!


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 22, 2009)

firecoins said:


> someone once asked me a dumb question.  A patient injured in an MVC asked me if VentMedic was serious about education.  How stupid was that!



Well is he??? LOL


----------



## irvys (Jul 22, 2009)

this student must be from trinidad and tobago


----------



## GR1N53N (Jul 22, 2009)

*Sounds like she's been listening to VentMedic*

In an attempt to bring this back on topic:

Pt. was pissed at us and the medics who responded to take her to the hospital.  Apparently she didn't want to go, though she refused to sign the release form, and eventually went with them:

"You're all just a bunch of trained monkeys!" (+swearing).  Thought that was a unique insult. 

This was a frequent flier of ours, and the medics had heard about her from other crews.  They told us afterwards that they were kind of glad to have witnessed her rant, as they were feeling left out of the discussion regarding this particular patient.



To VentMedic (and I promise the rest of you this is the last I will say on this, I'm sorry you've had to be party to what I had originally sent as a private message, so that you wouldn't have to put up with any more of this):
I'm kind of glad you posted my PM.  If you had read it, you may have noticed some evidence that my volunteer service and I value continuing education, and I'm disappointed that you'd automatically assume that because I'm an EMR, I'd argue that that is all that is necessary.  First of all, my service augments the normal EMS service (staffed with -at least- PCPs) in my region, not replaces it.  EMR is definitely not sufficient for EMS, and I would never suggest that.  Secondly, the only reason I'm EMR and a volunteer is because I'm a student - finishing a BSc in biochem - and this is something I do because I enjoy it, and can contribute to my community.  I am considering a career in the field of emergency medicine, either as an MD, or paramedic, but am going to pursue a masters in biochem first, as I enjoy my research as well.  I think the assumption that all EMRs are satisfied with remaining EMRs, or that they think that their training is sufficient for EMS, is a terribly false one.
I'm no longer sure I understand what your problem is (now I'm thinking that maybe you're just an unpleasant person), but the message I'm trying to get across is that assumptions and overgeneralizations are a good way to insult and alienate people, even if they would probably agree with what your are purportedly in favour of (education is good, I agree... and I've always found myself aligning myself with you and the other pro-education members of this forum), and you may want to consider avoiding such things, especially if you want people to take your advocacy seriously.

In short - since it seems you don't bother reading what I message you before posting it with a weak retort - being unpleasant won't get you anywhere.


And now, if you want to continue this, why don't we do so by PM, so as not to interupt those of us who just want to laugh - in the humour section - with this ridiculously stupid argument.


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 22, 2009)

What is with you GR1N53N and your need to sway me to agree with you about EMRs and volunteers?

No more PMs! I'm tired of reading your drama. All I did was post a few questions and they were not necessarily directed at you. None of them have your name attached and these are questions many volunteers are now being asked. But, you have made me your mission both on and off line. If you want to put this to the forum START A NEW THREAD.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 22, 2009)

timmy84 said:


> Well is he??? LOL



Well thats a dumb question Vent is a she.


----------



## timmy84 (Jul 22, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Well thats a dumb question Vent is a she.



Sorry Vent!  That would have been a clever post had I known it and made the mistake of purpose... too bad I didn't :blush:


----------



## emt_aj (Jul 23, 2009)

I called a full arrest into the hospital on the HERN Radio. Here is how the report went:

me: **** ER, **** ER. Alpha 17 priority traffic. 
ER: go ahead Alpha 17
me: inbound to your facility with a 65 y/o male pt in full arrest. CPR in progress. following ALS protocol. how do you copy?
ER: copy what are the pt's vitals?
Me: pt is in full arrest. cpr in progress.
ER: Copy what are the vitals?
me: well since we are doing CPR breaths aprox 12/min pulse aprox 100/min 
ER: copy see you in trauma 1 on arrival.


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 24, 2009)

emt_aj said:


> I called a full arrest into the hospital on the HERN Radio. Here is how the report went:
> 
> me: **** ER, **** ER. Alpha 17 priority traffic.
> ER: go ahead Alpha 17
> ...


Excellent.  You should have replied:

Well what do you want them to be?  We can change the pulse and respirations as desired by Medical Control!


----------



## JesseM515 (Jul 25, 2009)

While going through a combat lifesaver course at an army base, we learned the brilliance of the NPA. We partnered up and I was shocked that we were actually told to put them up each others noses. I went first and my partner shoved it all the way up my nose while I gagged and gasped in pain. After I took about 5 minutes trying to pull the damn thing out, he asked the instructor "Are you sure we are supposed to put that thing all the way up there?" He laid down and I tilted his head back and right as a I stuck the tip in he started gagging and said he had a cold and his nose was clogged and he couldnt do it!!! This guy is about 250 pounds of straight muscle and I am about 180 and skinny so to see him with tears in his eyes and experiencing so much agony BEFORE I even began to insert it really gave me a great sense of joy.  = D


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 26, 2009)

Did you guys use any lubricant before trying to just stuff it in there?  What about sizing it up to mke sure that it would fit in the hole?


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 26, 2009)

"Why does my poop smell different than my farts?"


----------



## JesseM515 (Jul 26, 2009)

WuLabsWuTecH said:


> Did you guys use any lubricant before trying to just stuff it in there?  What about sizing it up to mke sure that it would fit in the hole?



THATS WHAT SHE SAID!!! sorry couldnt help it...

according to our instructor we had everything done correctly. We did use a fair amount of lubrication and sized them correctly although mine felt like it was jamming me in the back of the throat...


----------



## JesseM515 (Jul 26, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> "Why does my poop smell different than my farts?"



hhhmmm....one of the worlds ageless questions. Maybe due to a different level of methane gasses in the passing of gas compared to solids? Im not sure on this one but then again I DONT SPEND ALOT OF TIME SMELLING MY OWN WASTE!!!!! = D


----------



## piranah (Jul 27, 2009)

"so you have to go to school to just drive an ambulance?..wow."    hmm I had then found out at what temperature blood boils lolol....


----------



## WuLabsWuTecH (Jul 27, 2009)

JesseM515 said:


> THATS WHAT SHE SAID!!! sorry couldnt help it...
> 
> according to our instructor we had everything done correctly. We did use a fair amount of lubrication and sized them correctly although mine felt like it was jamming me in the back of the throat...


Oh God!  How did I miss that one!!!!!!

Oh boy, glad that wasn't on scene or I'd be hearing about that one for a month!


----------



## Cory (Jul 28, 2009)

piranah said:


> "so you have to go to school to just drive an ambulance?..wow."    hmm I had then found out at what temperature blood boils lolol....



Ouch! was that an adult that asked you that?


----------



## VentMedic (Jul 28, 2009)

Cory said:


> Ouch! was that an adult that asked you that?


 
I guess you haven't read some of the responses on the patient care threads.  Yes, some do go to EMT school just to drive an ambulance real fast.


----------



## Fireguy (Jul 28, 2009)

Arrived on scene at a local nursing home for chest pains.  The LPN buzzes the door open for us with a very confused look on her face.

EMT: Good morning, we are with ***** EMS, which room are we going to?
LPN: uh....you were requested to come here?
EMT:.......yeah, for the 78 y/o F with chest pains
LPN:uh....we just had a shift change so i dont know anything about it let me ask the other nurses.
After having a discussion with a few other nurse
LPN:like i said we just had a shift change and we have to contact the last     shift
The driver thought he would be clever and go into the resident lounge area and ask who had chest pain.  Ha, and about nine residents raised thier hands. We also figured we could spot our PT by thier physical condition but most of them looked like they needed a hospital.

17-20 min later we had found our patient after the LPN had called one of the nurses on the prior shift.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 28, 2009)

Fireguy said:


> Arrived on scene at a local nursing home for chest pains.  The LPN buzzes the door open for us with a very confused look on her face.
> 
> EMT: Good morning, we are with ***** EMS, which room are we going to?
> LPN: uh....you were requested to come here?
> ...




Keep in mind there is more patients in a nursing home than just the patient you are coming to pick up, and the nurses handle more patients at once than you are likely to see a day. They don't always have information on who is going out and who is not, especially if it's not one of their patients.


----------



## Medic744 (Jul 28, 2009)

Fireguy said:


> Arrived on scene at a local nursing home for chest pains.  The LPN buzzes the door open for us with a very confused look on her face.
> 
> EMT: Good morning, we are with ***** EMS, which room are we going to?
> LPN: uh....you were requested to come here?
> ...



Been there.  Its even better when they don't even have the complaint that was originally called in.  More than once I have gotten stuck on the NH to ER and back shuffle.  Its really bad around the holidays.


----------



## Fireguy (Jul 29, 2009)

We put up a poster outside the station for volunteer recruitment.  The headlines in big red letters read "VOLUNTEERS NEEDED".  We had someone walk in and ask about the pay and benefits.:huh:


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 29, 2009)

Fireguy said:


> We put up a poster outside the station for volunteer recruitment.  The headlines in big red letters read "VOLUNTEERS NEEDED".  We had someone walk in and ask about the pay and benefits.:huh:



Here is how you should answer that person...

Pay- One Free Meal per call.
Benefits- Helping others in a time of need


----------



## medic417 (Jul 29, 2009)

Fireguy said:


> We put up a poster outside the station for volunteer recruitment.  The headlines in big red letters read "VOLUNTEERS NEEDED".  We had someone walk in and ask about the pay and benefits.:huh:



See even the public thinks it is ridiculous to give our professional services away for free.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 30, 2009)

medic417 said:


> See even the public thinks it is ridiculous to give our professional services away for free.


I doubt that's what they were getting at but nice attempt at stumping for your beliefs.


----------



## FDNYChick (Aug 27, 2009)

this was aked with 4 ems crew members with all equipment,5 firefighters and a ems boss as were standing outside a building rining the buzzard

q: do you guys need to get in?
A: no were holding a union meeting outside and are trying to wake the chairman


----------



## AWDennis (Oct 14, 2009)

*Really?*

I was in the ER the other day transferring care to the medical staff and the pt's son comes to me and says to me "Why didn't I hear the page??" and I said "Excuse Me?" and then he said "Yeah, I have my own radio and I didnt hear the page!!" so i said "Well sir, I'm sorry. I frankly dont know what to say. Except that inspite of you not hearing the page, we still managed to transport your mother here safely while keeping her alive." 

I walked away after that, way better things to do than to deal with a drunk guy in the ER.


----------



## Seaglass (Oct 14, 2009)

Fireguy said:


> We put up a poster outside the station for volunteer recruitment.  The headlines in big red letters read "VOLUNTEERS NEEDED".  We had someone walk in and ask about the pay and benefits.:huh:



To be fair, some departments really do give benefits to volunteers, though there are usually service requirements attached. I have more benefits from mine than I do from my day job...


----------



## Fox800 (Oct 14, 2009)

Working a cardiac arrest at a gym, pt.'s vomit is pouring out/all over the floor...when I defibrillated, it shot out of the King LTS-D. Working the arrest in the middle of the machines...by the leg press station to be exact.

Front desk person: "Uh...do you want us to clear everybody out of here?"

Me: "Yeah...that'd be good."


----------



## FDNYChick (Oct 14, 2009)

i got a call downtown for a man who got sunburn on his roof over the summer and when we got there his wife asked us "do you guys go to the hospital?"


----------



## Fox800 (Oct 14, 2009)

"I don't wanna go to the hospital...can you just give me some pain medication?"

Followed by, "I'm allergic to morphine, codeine, darvocet..."


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Oct 14, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Keep in mind there is more patients in a nursing home than just the patient you are coming to pick up, and the nurses handle more patients at once than you are likely to see a day. They don't always have information on who is going out and who is not, especially if it's not one of their patients.



Sorry Sasha, I've never bought that excuse no matter who it was coming from. (Nursing home, retirement facility, EMS, etc.) I don't care who you are, you hand over care of a pt. you give report to the person/facility/team taking over and you make a point of mentioning ongoing or developing issues as well as urgent situations. 

For instance:
1) Arrive at ED, report to triage.
2) Assigned a bed, report to attending staff
3) Shift change while still on offload delay, report to oncoming staff and transfer ePCR to their computer
4) Pick up a pt. for an emergency transfer; meet any escorts and recieve report, orient them with the vehicle and equipment and determine roles for transport. Receive chart and transfer papers for review. For non-urgent transfer take report from hospital staff and take paperwork for review. In both cases confirm settings for lines, etc.
5) Transfer a pt. back to LTC facility, make contact with staff provide hospital chart, verbal summary given on disposition from hospital and care during transport
6) Relieved by ALS or HEMS, provide report and ID# (for their form); ditto if I'm relieving FD (first responder) or another medic working the SUV

In all cases the onus is on me to collect accurate information or disseminate it and make sure it's understood and complete.

I do try to appreciate the unique working conditions LTC staff work in as I hope others in health care do with us, but if you are responsible for the pt. I do expect you have a basic knowledge of their condition before accepting that responsibility.


----------



## Dominion (Oct 14, 2009)

WolfmanHarris said:


> Sorry Sasha, I've never bought that excuse no matter who it was coming from. (Nursing home, retirement facility, EMS, etc.) I don't care who you are, you hand over care of a pt. you give report to the person/facility/team taking over and you make a point of mentioning ongoing or developing issues as well as urgent situations.
> 
> For instance:
> 1) Arrive at ED, report to triage.
> ...



Again to 'play devils advocate' the last shift may have called 911 and just left without telling anymore.  Which wouldn't be unheard of.


----------



## FDNYChick (Oct 14, 2009)

Fox800 said:


> "I don't wanna go to the hospital...can you just give me some pain medication?"
> 
> Followed by, "I'm allergic to morphine, codeine, darvocet..."





hahahahaha ive had this one too....i had a guy call 911 cause he wants his tooth pulled


----------



## FDNYChick (Oct 14, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Keep in mind there is more patients in a nursing home than just the patient you are coming to pick up, and the nurses handle more patients at once than you are likely to see a day. They don't always have information on who is going out and who is not, especially if it's not one of their patients.



i worked txp ems for 5 years and have been to every nusring home and hospital in nyc and work the 911 system for the past 3 years.nh know when a pt is going out and when they are comming in.even in an emergency situation while we are doing our paitent care they can be getting the notes ready for us.that whole "its not my paitent" thing is a very poor excuse and just a way for a nurse to try and pawn off responisiblity when you get there but lord help you if YOU show up later than they expected then they want to play like they are high and mighty.

its like when the HHA says "i dont know its my first day" there is no real excuse for not knowing whats wrong if you deal with the paitent for 8 hrs a day.the only excuse ems has for not knowing is because they couldnt gather the info because (atleast in my system) we are considered a taxi with sirens and not everyone wants to give us the info we need


----------



## Bosco578 (Oct 14, 2009)

FDNYChick said:


> i worked txp ems for 5 years and have been to every nusring home and hospital in nyc and work the 911 system for the past 3 years.nh know when a pt is going out and when they are comming in.even in an emergency situation while we are doing our paitent care they can be getting the notes ready for us.that whole "its not my paitent" thing is a very poor excuse and just a way for a nurse to try and pawn off responisiblity when you get there but lord help you if YOU show up later than they expected then they want to play like they are high and mighty.
> 
> its like when the HHA says "i dont know its my first day" there is no real excuse for not knowing whats wrong if you deal with the paitent for 8 hrs a day.the only excuse ems has for not knowing is because they couldnt gather the info because (atleast in my system) we are considered a taxi with sirens and not everyone wants to give us the info we need


 

So true! These NH are worse than puppy mills.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Oct 14, 2009)

Dominion said:


> Again to 'play devils advocate' the last shift may have called 911 and just left without telling anymore.  Which wouldn't be unheard of.



Oh I know it happens. Way too much. My argument wasn't that it doesn't, it's that there's no excuse for not having basic information about pt.'s under your care as reporting should be done with any transfer of care, whether a few minutes (the "their nurse in on break I'm just covering" excuse) or a shift (the "I just came one it must have been the last shift" excuse).


----------



## impossiblecr4e (Nov 2, 2009)

we just took a lady in that had a hospital bracelet on from 2006.  

really... come on now people. 

they just couldnt talk their way outta that one.


----------



## Sasha (Nov 2, 2009)

impossiblecr4e said:


> we just took a lady in that had a hospital bracelet on from 2006.
> 
> really... come on now people.
> 
> they just couldnt talk their way outta that one.



That's why if I take a discharge, I cut off the hospital braclets and pull of the stickies for the telemetry. God knows when NH staff will get around to it.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Nov 2, 2009)

Sasha said:


> That's why if I take a discharge, I cut off the hospital braclets and pull of the stickies for the telemetry. God knows when NH staff will get around to it.



I do the same when I offload my pt since the hospital use different ECG electrodes than us. Not that I don't trust the hospital, just doing my due diligence.


----------



## firecoins (Nov 2, 2009)

I was suppossed to take a patient out of a hospital to SNF.  I begin to get vitals on the floor.  My partner is at the Nurses station waiting on the chart. An RN begins to help me get the vitals.  

I ask why the patient is here.  She says she doesn't know.  Its not her patient. We get an O2 sat of 80% and a BP of 80/40, twice.  The nurse tells me that this is his usual.  Same nurse doesn't know anything about the patient but than knows everything about the patient.  

I checked the charts.  No BPs close to that low.  My partner tells the patients RN and the resident is sent.  Transport is cancelled.


----------



## writchey (Dec 24, 2009)

I also have had this situation arise with the doctor AND the nurse unable to figure the C-collar out and had to ask me for help.


----------



## writchey (Dec 24, 2009)

yep he can do it the way wants..MD beats EMT B or P any day


----------



## EMSLaw (Dec 24, 2009)

firecoins said:


> I ask why the patient is here.  She says she doesn't know.  Its not her patient. We get an O2 sat of 80% and a BP of 80/40, twice.  The nurse tells me that this is his usual.



In what world is an O2 sat of 80% 'usual'?  Even COPDers are usually higher than that.  And a BP that low is barely on the low end of the measurable range.  I mean... c'mon.  

"Oh, that's normal for him." in this instance seems to be code for, "I don't care."  Much like vitals listed as "WNL" means "we never looked."


----------



## RescueYou (Dec 31, 2009)

Arrive at hospital with an elderly man complaining of chest pain and difficulty breathing. Was conscious w/ a nasal cannula flowing 5 lpm upon arrival.

Medics finished the paperwork and everything and were walking out the door to rig...nurse comes running out and says "your patient is coding!" Medics have handed off the pt but go back anyways...doctor is waiting in the room...

Medic 2: Definite code blue.
Doctor: Okay...
Medic 1: Well....
Doctor: What do you want me to do?!?!
Medic 1: Uhm..well, lets see...CPR WOULD BE GOOD!
Doctor: oh yes. What do I do?

Not kidding.


----------



## nicolel3440 (Dec 31, 2009)

RescueYou said:


> Arrive at hospital with an elderly man complaining of chest pain and difficulty breathing. Was conscious w/ a nasal cannula flowing 5 lpm upon arrival.
> 
> Medics finished the paperwork and everything and were walking out the door to rig...nurse comes running out and says "your patient is coding!" Medics have handed off the pt but go back anyways...doctor is waiting in the room...
> 
> ...




please tell me what hospital this was cause i really dont want to go there


----------



## FDNYChick (Dec 31, 2009)

doctor:he fell on the stairs and we think his hip is broken,im a doctor
me: how did he get to this chair then if he fell on the stairs
doctor: we walked him over to the chair...
me:let me get this straight...you say he has a broken hip and you walked him?
doctor:yes,he has a broken hip
mek well i gotta check him out
doctor:i told you its broken,just take him to the hospital
me:um..your a doctor and walked a guy with a suspected broken him and you want me to take your word for it,let me just do my job...besides youve been drinking
doctor:im still a doctor...
me:unless your going to pull out some morphine out your briefcase and knock this guy out,step back and let me do my job


----------



## Wassim (Jan 1, 2010)

*Dumbest thing you have been asked... Not quite*

Hi All,

I was working as a security officer at my hospital and I was manning the Information Desk while the volunteer took a lunch break.

Two nicely dressed lady and gentleman came up and I greeted them:

"Where is Mr. Peter Johnson?" asked the lady.

I turned to the computer screen and started typing J O H N S... and the name came up. I checked and it was bed 4 in the ICU.

I looked at the lady and I said, 4th floor I.U.C bed 4.

But the reply was an angry look and a stern voice from the gentleman stating "I see You too, so stop this horsing around, we are late..."

I then apologized ans spelled it out for them.

Wassim


----------



## firecoins (Jan 1, 2010)

EMSLaw said:


> In what world is an O2 sat of 80% 'usual'?  Even COPDers are usually higher than that.  And a BP that low is barely on the low end of the measurable range.  I mean... c'mon.
> 
> "Oh, that's normal for him." in this instance seems to be code for, "I don't care."  Much like vitals listed as "WNL" means "we never looked."



its correct in the world of "we want this bed free."


----------



## EMSLaw (Jan 1, 2010)

firecoins said:


> its correct in the world of "we want this bed free."



Ah, okay.  It's Friday, he has to go.  Got it.


----------



## nomofica (Jan 3, 2010)

"Is my jaw broken?"


----------



## AKidd (Jan 3, 2010)

This actually scores as something said by an EMT student that had me shaking my head and the rest of the crew in hysterics.  

My daughter had developed another bacteremia and had a fever of over 42*C so when EMS arrived, she was in only a diaper - her gastrostomy, jejunostomy and Broviac were out in the open for all to see.  The student looks at me while one of the other crew members gets our monitor switched over to theirs and asks me with all sincerity "Does she have any medical issues?"

I couldn't help myself - I looked right in his eyes and said "No, we were at the mall today to get her ears pierced and they missed".

Sometimes switching off the stuff you learn by rote to respond to the individual call is a good idea, especially when the parent is a smart ***.  At least it eased the stress a touch, and maybe he learned a bit (because I know the crew would not let him live it down).


----------



## TheG3RG (Jan 23, 2010)

Hastings said:


> Personally, for dumb, I prefer patients.
> 
> Today, I noticed a guy drive up next to the ambulance, get out, and start walking towards us. I'm like, okay, he just wants directions. That's fairly common.
> 
> ...



The nail guy.. wow lol


----------



## EMSBLONDIE24 (Feb 13, 2010)

A woman on my crew has a dog and because she lives 2 apartments down from the station, she will occasionally take it on a walk during our shift. One day I joined her and a car pulled over to ask "if we had found the missing person." As we looked at each other, confused, the driver proceeded to ask if the person was found injured, how would we transport them without our strethcer. To which my partner replied, "Oh, we just whistle for our stretcher. What technology can do nowdays..."
The driver had mistaken the dog for a search dog because it was sniffing at all the bushes and we were in full uniform. They thought someone was missing.


----------



## MS Medic (Feb 23, 2010)

I was at the University Hospital on the floor for a d/c to home trasfer. While I was standing at the nurses station waiting for them to get the pt ready, a young woman in scrubs who I have no idea who she was walks up to me and with a straight face and a true tone of concern in her voice asks me "Is someone about to code?" :huh: I just hope she was a VERY new student.


----------



## FLEMTP (Feb 23, 2010)

Patient's family members will ask on scene: "where are you taking him?" 

My reply is always :  "to the hospital!"

B)


----------



## firecoins (Feb 23, 2010)

family member "someone's gointo be in the back? right?" 

MD at doctor's office "someone's gointo be in the back? right?"


----------



## Rob123 (Feb 23, 2010)

Oops... wrong thread


----------



## firecoins (Feb 23, 2010)

Rob123 said:


> Oops... wrong thread



nobody ever said that to me on a call.  That would be pretty dumb.


----------



## Rob123 (Feb 24, 2010)

Rob123 said:


> Oops... wrong thread


 


firecoins said:


> nobody ever said that to me on a call. That would be pretty dumb.


 
Occasionally my grandmother would say that while sitting at her sewing machine.
I doubt she would say that while being treated by EMS though. :blush:


----------



## Incyder38 (Feb 26, 2010)

PapaBear434 said:


> I got yelled at by a brand new resident at the local trauma center a couple months back.  We had a guy that was at his job, loading a cabinet onto the back of a pickup truck.  He had his foot up on the tailgate, to help him push it up toward the cab.  The tailgate let loose, and he fell sideways.  He landed on his feet, but smacked his left kidney really hard on the end of the tailgate.
> 
> He said it immediately felt hot and spreading, and felt like he had to pee.  So he went inside, and urinated what he said "looked like pure blood."  He got a light headed at that sight, so he walked out to the main office, where the secretary and the boss both were, sat down on the floor, gently laid himself down, and passed out.
> 
> ...



man...thats when you wanna ask the guy if he wants to step outside "for some fresh air"  people like that are just sooo ridiculous that you just have to walk away...shaking your head.


----------



## dream*medic (Mar 1, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago I was doing ride-time for my medic class & was bringing a pt w/ a rapid a-fib (170-240 BPM) into the ER & while giving turnover to the nurses I stated that I had administered 20mg of Cartizem IV Push to the pt while in route and it brought the rate to low 100's. Her response to this was "well you administered the Cartizem IM, right?"

last i learned Cartizem can only be administered IVPush & SL...right? p


----------



## dream*medic (Mar 1, 2010)

*afib*

A couple of weeks ago I was doing ride-time for my medic class & was bringing a pt w/ a rapid a-fib (170-240 BPM) into the ER & while giving turnover to the nurses I stated that I had administered 20mg of Cartizem IV Push to the pt while in route and it brought the rate to low 100's. Her response to this was "well you administered the Cartizem IM, right?" :excl:

last i learned Cartizem can only be administered IVPush & SL...right? p


----------



## dream*medic (Mar 1, 2010)

sorry for the double posting!!!


----------



## KillTank (Mar 1, 2010)

FLEMTP said:


> Patient's family members will ask on scene: "where are you taking him?"
> 
> My reply is always :  "to the hospital!"
> 
> B)



hahahaha


----------



## KillTank (Mar 1, 2010)

On scene of a male who was assaulted and had possible bi lat orbital fractures.

Pt- Yo man does my face look okay?
Partner - Its does not look pretty
pt - so my face is okay right?
me - well you have a lot of swelling but well look better in a few days
pt - so my face is good right?
partner - I'm going to be pretty honest with you... Your face is pretty F'd up man.
pt - So its OK right???
me - sure buddy


----------



## trevor1189 (Mar 1, 2010)

Unreresponsive Pt, inserted NPA and placed Pt. on a mask. Get to the ER and the RN looks at me.

"You're an EMT right?"
"Yeah"
"What is that thing in his nose?"
"That's a nasal airway"
"Oh I wonder why they put that in..."
"I put it in because he was unresponsive, it is helping maintain an airway"
"Oh ok! Can I put a nasal cannula in that?"
"...No. Just use the mask he has on now" <_<


----------



## nomofica (Mar 3, 2010)

trevor1189 said:


> Unreresponsive Pt, inserted NPA and placed Pt. on a mask. Get to the ER and the RN looks at me.
> 
> "You're an EMT right?"
> "Yeah"
> ...




... yikes.


----------



## njff/emt (Mar 7, 2010)

While trying to transfer Pt to bed dispatch calls and asks if we're clear., We said transferring Pt why?., Got ER on floor below us for CP requesting medics., Ok, so we transfer the Pt., get the sigs and goto the floor., When we get there and ask about the emergency they look at us like we're morons until we mention about the CP., Then they remembered they called., Anyway my partner goes to check on the pt, and I get PW., Partner comes back and says cancel medics, pt was walking, A/Ox3 and had no CP., The person at the desk asks us and I quote, "ARE YOU SURE?"., Partner replies yes and explains., So we call dispatch and cancel medics(dispatcher had a relieved response)., I goto get a signature and the person goes to sign and I tell her I need a nurse to sign., She replies that she's the Unit Nurse Supervisor., So I get the sig and join my partner just in time to catch the Pt. coming out of the bathroom and helped them to the stretcher., When I asked about the CP, Pt. replies they had it hours ago.


----------



## Mitch94 (Mar 28, 2010)

we serve a town of approx 17000 people and 2 hospitals within 5 miles, and 4 trauma centers within 30 miles. we were dispatched at 0630 for a "sore throat"...Pt asked if he could follow us. he ended up sigining refusal slip, and asked us where the closest hospital was...he lived 3 blocks away


----------



## MS Medic (Mar 28, 2010)

Mitch94 said:


> we serve a town of approx 17000 people and 2 hospitals within 5 miles, and 4 trauma centers within 30 miles. we were dispatched at 0630 for a "sore throat"...Pt asked if he could follow us. he ended up sigining refusal slip, and asked us where the closest hospital was...he lived 3 blocks away



Thats just as great as a call I got last week at 0030. We were called out for SOB, got on scene and it was a 5y/o with tonsilitis. When I asked the mother if she wanted to go to the county hospital she said "Do you think she needs to go to the hospital" once I told her I could not recommend to leave the pt, she said that if they decided to take the girl to the hospital they would go POV.

So why did you wake me up. :wacko:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 29, 2010)

The stupidity of nurses when it comes to oxygen knows no bounds.  They get less training on it than even basic EMTs do.  My first rule out when a nurse at the hospital calls me to come check on the patient "because their sats keep dropping even though they are on the cannula/simple mask/non-rebreather" is to make sure they:
a. Have the cannula/mask actually on the patient like they think they do (this is the problem about 40% of the time)
b. Have the oxygen device hooked to the flowmeter on the wall (this is the problem about 40% of the time)
c. Have the oxygen device hooked to the oxygen flowmeter and not the compressed air flowmeter (about 5% of the time).  I mean, yeah, it's an easy mistake to make....it's only bright yellow for the compressed air and green for the O2 and each flow meter is labeled and the outlet on the wall has "AIR" and "OXYGEN" on it in about 30 pt bold font.

In other words, rule out that the nurse is a moron who is not paying attention before assuming there is something wrong with the patient.  More often than not, the nurses have screwed something up and this has held true for every hospital I've worked at from a Level I trauma center down to a 25-bed critical access hospital.  About the only places in hospitals where nurses generally know what they are doing with oxygen is the ER and ICU.  

Some of my favorites:
-Non-rebreather hooked up to 2 L O2 (ICU patient...wrote the agency nurse up for that one; she was not allowed back for obvious reasons)
-Non-rebreather hooked up to compressed air 
-Unresponsive patient with a severe nosebleed from a cannula turned up to 15 L because "she's short of breath and her sats were low so I thought she needed high flow O2" (wrote the nurse up for that one)
-Exhalation valves on the NRB taped down to (and I quote because I could pithe myself and not be this boneheaded) "increase the amount of O2 the patient is getting.  Some is leaking out through those little flaps."


----------



## rjw225 (Mar 30, 2010)

usafmedic45 said:


> Exhalation valves on the NRB taped down to (and I quote because I could pithe myself and not be this boneheaded) "increase the amount of O2 the patient is getting.  Some is leaking out through those little flaps."



LOL!!  I'm a Basic student and even I know what's wrong with that! :lol:


----------



## usafmedic45 (Mar 30, 2010)

rjw225 said:


> LOL!!  I'm a Basic student and even I know what's wrong with that! :lol:


This is where the "more education does not necessarily equal more intelligence or knowledge" rule comes into play.  Stupid people are still stupid no matter how many or what letters they have after their name, especially now that one can effectively buy "accredited" masters and doctoral degrees from places like Kaplan and University of Phoenix (thankfully most employers laugh at such things but people will still do it and claim "but I have a masters!" :lol: )  As my paternal grandfather taught me as a small child: common sense is an uncommon virtue.  We have plenty of work in EMS thanks to that fact. :lol:


----------



## KillTank (Apr 2, 2010)

rjw225 said:


> LOL!!  I'm a Basic student and even I know what's wrong with that! :lol:



everyone knows its to allow water and spit to leak out


----------



## Stew (Apr 3, 2010)

Arrived at our regular hospital (not uncommon to go there 10 times in a 12hr shift), this is the biggest hospital in the State. We firstly have to give the patient's details to the triage clerk (admin people), then progress to the triage nurse (unless we call it in first).

Triage clerk who has been working there since before I started (read >3yrs) asks me.. "Are you a paramedic?!"

Despite living in Australia we don't wear board shorts and singlets to work, in fact we wear these on our shoulders and one like a name tag...

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v230/stewy_man/photo.jpg


----------



## KillTank (Apr 3, 2010)

"why does it say ""ambulance"" backwards on the front of your truck? 

My response... "so when we rear end you for not yielding it will stamp it the correct way on your bumper"


----------



## abuan (Apr 9, 2010)

the security guards at Ala Moana Shopping Center, the biggest mall in honolulu,also wear a white shirt and black pants.

but despite hauling a gurney, a drug bag and having a stethoscope around my neck, we constantly get asked where the restrooms are by tourists.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Apr 9, 2010)

abuan said:


> the security guards at Ala Moana Shopping Center, the biggest mall in honolulu,also wear a white shirt and black pants.
> 
> but despite hauling a gurney, a drug bag and having a stethoscope around my neck, we constantly get asked where the restrooms are by tourists.



You'd be amazed how little it takes for someone to assume you work somewhere. I stopped wearing my keys on a lanyard after asked questions three different times in one visit by wal-mart customers. Off duty, wearing shorts and a golf shirt.


----------



## abuan (Apr 9, 2010)

___


----------



## MrBrown (Apr 9, 2010)

Female with a broken ankle, 

"Can you tell me if my ankle is broken?"
"It looks broken, they can do some x-rays at the hospital and find out"
"Oh, so you can't like tell me, do I have to go to the hospital?"

No, we have an x-ray machine in our truck and I'm really a radiologist-in-disguise!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 9, 2010)

I had a black guy in a store line ahead of me once complain to the guy he was with "I can't go into a store without them following me around because they think I am going to steal something.  It's not fair."  I laughed and said "Well, I can't go into a store without people following me assuming I'm the assistant manager.  Being white isn't all it's cracked up to be".


----------



## pinknsassyemt (Apr 9, 2010)

Actual hern call... 

Alpha Unit for Priority K, Can we have a Dr to the hern please.

Receiving Facility: This is Dr. So and So, Go ahead.

Alpha Unit: We are on scene with a 47 year old male, gsw to the face with decap. Can we obtain a time of death please.

Dr. So and So: Could you please confirm this with a 2 Lead?

Alpha Unit: Doc, the patient doesn't have a head... are you sure this is necessary?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Apr 9, 2010)

pinknsassyemt said:


> Actual hern call...
> 
> Alpha Unit for Priority K, Can we have a Dr to the hern please.
> 
> ...


LOL You seriously have to call in for a pronouncement of that?  Jesus Christ....talk about a "mother-may-I?" system.  If we needed a verified time, we just asked dispatch that way it was from the same clock as police/fire/EMS were dispatched.


----------



## pinknsassyemt (Apr 9, 2010)

Our protocol forces us to call med control... stupid I know.. but whats worse are the stupid questions that come along with it..


----------



## tazman7 (May 20, 2010)

Im sure it has been asked many times but its funny everytime it happens...

When you bring a code into the hospital and the registry lady asks what is the patients name? My general response is "im not sure, ask him."


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 20, 2010)

> When you bring a code into the hospital and the registry lady asks what is the patients name? My general response is "im not sure, ask him."



"You know, I don't know but he's rude whomever he is.  I've asked him his name half a dozen times since his heart stopped beating and he has yet to answer me."


----------



## KanEMT (Jun 17, 2010)

*"Is everyone alright?"*

I have said those words while approaching the scene of a high-speed MVC. It was a reflex to ask that question, just like when I respond to non-trauma medicals I ask "What seems to be the problem today?" But it only got better from there. 

Here are the events that I was present for:
Last month after leaving the work and on my way home I roll up on a fresh MVC(Radiators still smoking). I'm also on the fire department who's district starts not even 20 feet from the accident. The accident wasn't in my district, but since it was in my county,the first County Fire/EMS/LE personnel to arrive on scene is in charge until they pass command off to someone else. The accident is a Car vs. SUV; SUV blows stop sign and gets T-boned by car at 65 m.p.h. Nothing is wrong with the SUV, but the front end of the car is completely mashed in. I go check on the pt in the car. 80 y/o F unresponsive with slow regular radial pulse, not breathing but there were signs of an attempt (i.e. accessory muscles). So I decide to hop in the backseat (both front doors are stuck shut and somehow the front passenger door gets opened before fire or EMS arrived) and take c-spine and see if I can get her airway open as well. Two seconds later a Trooper rolls up.(the regional office is 300 yards away) He freaks out and tries to declare the pt already dead from 10ft away, so I get him to control traffic. A passing motorist stops and says she's a Trauma Nurse and pulls out nursing credentials and asks if theirs anything she can do? I say you can help me maintain this pts airway until the ambulance gets here. She then proceeds to ask me from the front seat "Why do I need to help with her airway? She's already breathing." The only thing I can think of is that the nurse saw the accessory muscle use and thought the pt was breathing. I told her you can monitor her vitals instead. (Then I had to hold a jaw-thrust maneuver from behind and reaching around a seat while maintaining c-spine. Had to hold it for over five mins.)The nurse then proceeds to announce "I think we're losing her!" every 30 secs until the medic on the ALS unit that responded kicked her out. I never did figure out what "trauma unit" that the nurse claimed to work for and I hope I never transfer any of my pts into her care.

I technically had full authority of that scene until I left on the ALS unit to assist with the pt. So the next time I have a nurse approach me on a scene offering their help. I'm probably going to tell them to get off my scene.(What I love about Kansas is if the general public doesn't do what I say, on an emergency scene, I can arrest them. I don't mean have them arrested; I mean, I have the authority to physically take them into custody and physically restrain them if necessary.) The worst part of the nurse's performance was the unnecessary emotional distress she inflicted on the young female driver of the SUV, the Troopers were trying to get the details from the driver, so they could complete their accident reconstruction. After the young driver heard the nurse she was in hysterics worse off than she was before the cops had calmed her down the first time. That's one of my pet peeves. Not providing the public with a show/being sensitive to the individuals on a scene. I understand that doctors and nurses do things differently, but after multiple people tell you multiple times, "ok" I hope you get the picture and stop the voice loop. The pt later died in the Trauma Unit before I even walked out of the hospital.


----------



## AVPU (Jul 1, 2010)

I teach layresponder CPR/AED classes. There was this guy in there that I could tell was a jerk from the get-go, asking really specific questions just to show off his "knowledge." When we got to the AED portion, he actually asked me if you could self-administer an AED. The more I think about it, the more stupid that question is.


----------

